
In a world with .XYZ, .APP, .BIKE and more, will there still be love for .COM? - ssclafani
https://medium.com/p/88e8ca7f407c
======
Zoot
.COM is still the king. It's the first thing to come to mind when typing in a
site and I haven't seen any new ".whatever" that has a chance of unseating it.
Very limited niche uses for most of the new gltds from my perspective. Good
luck to them all but I'll stick with .COM's myself.

------
maresca
I'd love to see some rules in the future where a domain has to be used.
Something needs to be done about domain squatters. It's getting out of hand.

------
xtraclass
I always would prefer a .com domain because people are used to it :-) .com
sounds better than .whatever ...

------
ksec
the .com domain is far too embedded into everybody's memory. So i dont see
this going anywhere soon. The ONLY important domain that could challenge it or
at least coexists in same importance would be .web

However due to stupid trademarks issues it is still not being used.

------
bhartzer
I still like dot com. We all see how well .biz and .info and .travel has
done...

